# Philadelphia Area buyers!  Hoarder bike sale!



## Crazy8 (Nov 15, 2016)

Sorry guys and gals, this is a local sale only.  Stop by if you're in the Philly area.  Details in the Craigslist listing.

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/5878475085.html


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 15, 2016)

Man, that guy owns the whole city block.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 15, 2016)

Man that a lot of bikes!


----------



## morton (Nov 16, 2016)

Maybe I'm not looking carefully enough, I just got up 5 minutes ago, but other than 2 or 3 in the first row, I don't see much that would entice me to camp out the night before and join in an Oklahoma land rush and fight others when they open up for business.  Of course it also wouldn't surprise me if the ones I think are worth having are gone before the madhouse begins.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 16, 2016)

All of them will be there at 10 AM Thursday morning.  How many show up at the $200 Price Drop level???  And my wife gave me strict instructions, "Don't bring a single damn one of them home!"  Well, the only bike I'm getting isn't shown and that's a Prewar DX.  My wife will have to live with that.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 16, 2016)

...


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2016)

Looks like he will be selling lots of $5.00 bikes.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 16, 2016)

catfish said:


> Looks like he will be selling lots of $5.00 bikes.



Most everything I'm seeing is tough sell at $5. Why do most hoarders collect garbage?


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Most everything I'm seeing is tough sell at $5. Why do most hoarders collect garbage?




Because they saw one just like it on - Pickers, or the Anntiques Freak Show.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 16, 2016)

Lots of muscle bikes in there. The Murray Eliminator is worth grabbing, as are the few 40s-50s bikes I'm seeing. Lots of junk in there, you've got to look real close to get past it all. I see a front fender and a fork I'm in dire need of in pics 4 and 16.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 16, 2016)

*Consider his or hers neighbors,, At least they will be happy ,And or the scrap yard!!*


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 16, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Consider his or hers neighbors,, At least they will be happy ,And or the scrap yard!!*




The neighbor was the owner of the house.  Long story....


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 16, 2016)

So when I post here hoping to get some local Cabe guys to show up and maybe get a bike to add to their collection because they are "COLLECTORS" I get a couple guys talking about how the bikes I'm selling aren't worth poop?  I mean yeah, 90% of them aren't worth much at all, but hey I don't go posting on peoples pages that they are selling junk.  

Yup.  Now I understand why when I'm talking to collectors they say, "I don't bother with Cabe because most of the regular people there are low balling.... ignorant.... think they're god's gift to bike collecting.... silly heads."

Hell we might as well turn this whole forum into a poop fest from top to bottom and just start posting total bs in the for sale section just to deter sales.

Sounds fair doesn't it?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 17, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> So when I post here hoping to get some local Cabe guys to show up and maybe get a bike to add to their collection because they are "COLLECTORS" I get a couple guys talking about how the bikes I'm selling aren't worth garbage?  I mean yeah, 90% of them aren't worth much at all, but hey I don't go posting on peoples pages that they are selling junk.
> 
> Yup.  Now I understand why when I'm talking to collectors they say, "I don't bother with Cabe because most of the regular people there are low balling.... ignorant.... think they're god's gift to bike collecting.... silly heads."
> 
> ...




"Eye of the beholder"-- there's some pretty interesting and quirky stuff there. It looks like he had a line on older Euro bikes: I see several Austrian or German bikes with duck brakes and their weird "sunburst" type paint. There's also a Peugeot mixed frame and an all-white late-model Raleigh Sprite (one of the less common colors). It's not the "high value, high cachet" stuff, but it's still somewhat interesting stuff, at least a fair bit of it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 18, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> So when I post here hoping to get some local Cabe guys to show up and maybe get a bike to add to their collection because they are "COLLECTORS" I get a couple guys talking about how the bikes I'm selling aren't worth garbage?  I mean yeah, 90% of them aren't worth much at all, but hey I don't go posting on peoples pages that they are selling junk.
> 
> Yup.  Now I understand why when I'm talking to collectors they say, "I don't bother with Cabe because most of the regular people there are low balling.... ignorant.... think they're god's gift to bike collecting.... silly heads."
> 
> ...



Huh? I'm confused. Are these your bikes?


----------



## partsguy (Nov 18, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> So when I post here hoping to get some local Cabe guys to show up and maybe get a bike to add to their collection because they are "COLLECTORS" I get a couple guys talking about how the bikes I'm selling aren't worth garbage?  I mean yeah, 90% of them aren't worth much at all, but hey I don't go posting on peoples pages that they are selling junk.
> 
> Yup.  Now I understand why when I'm talking to collectors they say, "I don't bother with Cabe because most of the regular people there are low balling.... ignorant.... think they're god's gift to bike collecting.... silly heads."
> 
> ...




Some people see just a bunch of women's lightweights. I stared and saw a lot of old bikes worth saving.

I have noticed that more people here are getting snobbish. For example, the public castration of a guy's first restoration on Craigslist a few days ago. I'd be burned at the stake if anyone here saw my first!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> Sorry guys and gals, this is a local sale only.  Stop by if you're in the Philly area.  Details in the Craigslist listing.
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/5878475085.html
> 
> View attachment 384067




Is that an '89 Batman Movie Batmobile pedal car? Those are worth a few hundred bucks in decent shape! I think they were electric!


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 19, 2016)

partsguy said:


> Is that an '89 Batman Movie Batmobile pedal car? Those are worth a few hundred bucks in decent shape! I think they were electric!





Wasn't in decent shape.  Basically just a shell and some rust.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> Wasn't in decent shape.  Basically just a shell and some rust.



A shame.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bob the bike seller (Nov 19, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> Wasn't in decent shape.  Basically just a shell and some rust.



your photo is...un-nerving.........what are you, 12?


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 19, 2016)

if it comes down to $5 a bike buy 5 fill the tires full of air.give some to the homeless shelter.


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 20, 2016)

So did anyone go to this?


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 20, 2016)

Sold most of the bikes.  Left with about 100 junkers and I think one of the big buyers will be taking as a lot for a small amount just to get them to go away.  Was a pretty fun few days.  I remember one guy saying he saw this on Cabe.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 20, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> Sold most of the bikes.  Left with about 100 junkers and I think one of the big buyers will be taking as a lot for a small amount just to get them to go away.  Was a pretty fun few days.  I remember one guy saying he saw this on Cabe.



I hope a couple get parted on eBay. I saw a few bits I need.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

